# Plant Id - Looks like an underwater palm tree O_o



## pope_luke (Nov 14, 2007)

First off, the pics.
















I was at my LFS recently and saw some of this in the tank. I figured I'd try it out and see what it was. She doesn't usually sell things that aren't supposed to grow underwater, so I don't mind taking a chance. Besides, I've never seen anything like this before. Like I said in the title, it looks like an underwater palm tree.
The Brown. The obvious bad stuff. The very bottoms of the stems (very thick stems) were all covered with these dying brown leaves. Since then more has turned brown. It's creeping upward. Before I put them in I tore off a good amount of what was already brown. That which wasn't brown yet was yellow, which is now the brown. Notably, though, there seems to be less yellow... maybe...

The only thing that made me hopeful is that the stem itself seemed very healthy, it had begun making roots, and the tops seemed very nice. (though that never means anything)

So, any ideas on what this thing is? Heh, does it even belong under water?

Also, if this is perhaps the way it's supposed to look, it's getting dumped. I hate the view of little palm trees in my already poor looking tank.


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

It's emersed grown _Myriophyllum aquaticum_ most likely (but definitely a _Myriophyllum_), aka parrot's feather.


----------



## psybock (Jan 12, 2007)

underwater it doesn't look so hot, but you can definitely let i spill off over the sides of your tank if you'd like, it'll grow above water...

Kevin


----------



## pope_luke (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow, I'm amazed. I tried looking this plant up by going through the plant profiles before I posted, and Parrot's Feather is even one of the ones I looked at in particular, but I thought it looked very different. More like a feather and less like a thick branch look like mine.
But one simple google search of the scientific name brought up the first pic that looked /exactly/ the same. Thanks for the help Tinanti!

I guess I should do my part be adding a new photo to the plant profile (not mine anyway, since it's terrible) so that there's more info about it.

Also, now that I'm able to read about it, it would seem that it's not well suited for my tank. It grows high, fast, and needs a lot of light. I've only got 65W over a 20G with small-time CO2... I guess I don't really have much of a chance.


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

pope_luke said:


> Wow, I'm amazed. I tried looking this plant up by going through the plant profiles before I posted, and Parrot's Feather is even one of the ones I looked at in particular, but I thought it looked very different. More like a feather and less like a thick branch look like mine.
> But one simple google search of the scientific name brought up the first pic that looked /exactly/ the same. Thanks for the help Tinanti!
> 
> I guess I should do my part be adding a new photo to the plant profile (not mine anyway, since it's terrible) so that there's more info about it.
> ...


Yes, it's Parrot Feather. I planted some up in my tank a couple months ago. I actually preferred it's more unique look (as you show above) vs. other myrios but found out quickly that emersed and submersed it looks VERY different. Here's mine a few weeks later:










It's nice stuff and gets a nice orange color in good light (mine is 4x54watt T5 HO in a 72 gal tank) but it does grow TOO quickly. I am trimming it almost every 4-5 days.


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

* Myriophyllum elatinoides*

AKA: Water Milfoil

http://www.freshwateraquariumplants.com/plantprofiles/myriophyllumelatinoides.html


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

chonhzilla said:


> * Myriophyllum elatinoides*
> 
> AKA: Water Milfoil
> 
> http://www.freshwateraquariumplants.com/plantprofiles/myriophyllumelatinoides.html


I'm not so sure _Myriophyllum aquaticum and __Myriophyllum elatinoides_ are the same......


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm not so sure either....my LFS had a sign up in front of it...it said it was New Zealand fern....


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

chonhzilla said:


> I'm not so sure either....my LFS had a sign up in front of it...it said it was New Zealand fern....


Have you seen the plant emersed? I have bought Parrot Feather (Myriophyllum aquaticum) in emersed state and it was 100% identical to what he's posted there. That said though they both look very similar in both states. Guess it could be either though I've seen Myriophyllum aquaticum around much more prevelantly.


----------

